# Great cheap reflector for DIY lights



## Kubalik (May 24, 2008)

Hey guys , I was just redoing my kitchen and got this FIXA
Diffusion barrier, chrome plated, from ikea , it only costs $4 , its over 3 feet long about 4 inches wide , and its very reflective almost like a mirror , not to mention it is self-adhesive . When I installed it under the counter , all i could think of was my aquarium lights .For all you DIY-ers , this may be something you need .Direct link to it http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/04375085/ 
if link doesnt work here is Article Number: 043.750.85 - easy to find.

Hope it helps...


----------

